# Lamb kofta and baked feta



## jcam222 (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok bouncing back strong from the Favorite Chef defeat. Too windy and rainy out for grilling so cooking inside it is. Todays meal is a return to some of my favorite Mediterranean flavors. Baked feta cheese  in a rich thick sauce of red peppers, onion, tomato, kalamatta olive and capers, olive oil and spices. Hints of cumin, cardamom, cilantro , cinnamon and clove in the spice profiles. Served on simple cauliflower rice with cilantro and topped with homemade lamb kofta meatball. Much of this was just cooking to taste but I can share the kofta recipe and also directional ideas on the feta dish if interested. I’m not usually a huge feta fan but baked it’s very nice. Gets crispy on the outside and soft in the middle without actually melting. 

 chopsaw
 recognize anything in that meatball pic?


----------



## motocrash (Mar 29, 2021)

Wow man, salivating here.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 29, 2021)

Interested in your kufteh recipe.As a 100% Armenian those don't look like any kufteh I've seen.

Being that they're made with meat they would be the Poorov variety made with lamb and/or beef with an outer shell of bulger/meat stuffed with the same meat and minced onions for the most basic recipe.

Would really like to see the recipe you use as I think it would make a great stuffing for the outer shell.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 29, 2021)

Jeff , that's a good lookin meal bud . Nice work as always . 


jcam222 said:


> .
> 
> chopsaw
> 
> ...


Meatballs ? Lol . Boards taking on some nice color . Hope you're enjoying it . Meatballs look great .


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 29, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Interested in your kufteh recipe.As a 100% Armenian those don't look like any kufteh I've seen.
> 
> Being that they're made with meat they would be the Poorov variety made with lamb and/or beef with an outer shell of bulger/meat stuffed with the same meat and minced onions for the most basic recipe.
> 
> Would really like to see the recipe you use as I think it would make a great stuffing for the outer shell.


I think that while Lebanese kofta and Armenian kufteh share some similarities in flavors they are different in how they are served. The kofta I made into meatballs is often rolled around a kebab skewers and grilled. I’ve bought it in that form in wife’s a few restaurants in Michigan and Toronto. Below is the basic recipe I use. I usually add a little allspice too.                                              Lamb Kofta Ingredients: 

½ cup each of almonds and walnuts (can use pine nuts too)
1 ½ small onions
4 ½ cloves minced garlic
1 ½ medium red bell pepper
2 medium jalapenos seeded
¾ cup cilantro
1 tsp cumin
1/3 tsp each cinnamon, cardamom, cloves and pepper
2 ¼ tsp salt
3 lbs. of ground lamb
Chop nuts fine in a food processor and toast lightly in a pan. Cut up and finely mince the rest of the veggies in the food processor. Squeeze as much juice as possible out of them in a fine mesh strainer or use cheesecloth. Mix all ingredients thoroughly with the lamb and refrigerate overnight to let flavors


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 29, 2021)

Looks to be another picture-perfect cook to me Jeff, I sit in awe of your culinary creative talents. Like! RAY


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 29, 2021)

Outstanding looking meal Jeff. Definitely adding this to my recipe must do list. Thanks for sharing the meal and your recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2021)

Certainly makes for some Pretty food. I love the spice combination of Middle Eastern Cuisine...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Mar 30, 2021)

Outstanding Jeff. And those judges must have been blind.


----------



## xray (Mar 30, 2021)

Your lamb kofta looks great Jeff!


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 30, 2021)

Man that looks almost too pretty to eat.....ALMOST I say! 
Jim


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Mar 30, 2021)

Every time I see a Jeff post the first thing that comes to mind...






Beautiful presentation and  I bet it was out of this world good. Love me some lamb. Thanks for sharing the recipe as well!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 30, 2021)

Jeff that is just astonishing. Another superb looking meal and world class presentation. As always, outstanding work my friend!!

Robert


----------

